
Saudi officials were 'supporting' 9/11 hijackers, commission member says - cryoshon
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/may/12/911-commission-saudi-arabia-hijackers
======
nxzero
Commission report also includes that the US destroyed vast amounts of
information following the attacks and the US refused to allow numerous
individuals to testify before the commission too.

So, sure, it's important what the Saudi's did, but why stop with them?

~~~
progressive_dad
Stop looking backward nxzero. Stop it. Obama says we can't do that. Its bad.
He's not doing it. Why are you? We gotta move forward. Its time to heal and
put the past behind us. As a nation. You don't want to be looking backward as
a nation do you nxzero? Do you? Forward. As a nation. Look there.

